# Sod banks??



## fishdaddy1 (Jul 31, 2010)

So I've been hearing about stripers being pulled from the "sod banks" on plugs. Where are these sod banks. Does every shore town have em? Best to fish em with a boat? 

Any info would be great!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup they do. back bay sod banks can be VERY productive. You can fish them by boat of on foot. Early mornings hav worked well for me.


----------

